# Suche neue GPS Touren



## markus182 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich wohne in der Nähe von Bielefeld am Teuto und kenne hier mittlerweile fast alle Wege. Ich würd jetzt gerne mal eine etwas hügeligere Lanschaft mit ein paar mehr Singletrails erkunden. Ich hab auch ein NRW Ticket. Solange es in Nrw ist also kein Problem. 
Ich hab auch schon auf den einschlägigen Internetseiten geguckt. Allerdings wird man dort ja regelrecht erschlagen und es fällt zumindest mir schwer, die passenden Routen zu finden. 
Es wär super wenn ihr ein paar Geheimtipps für mich habt
LG
Markus


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> Es wär super wenn ihr ein paar Geheimtipps für mich habt



Naja, geheim ist diese Strecke nicht, aber was ich bisher davon gefahren bin, war schon sehr lecker:

http://www.sauerland-waldroute.de/waldroute/karten/gps_daten_fuer_die_sauerland_waldroute

Habe ich auch alles mit der Bahn gemacht und werde im Sommer die noch fehlenden Strecken fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus182 (19. Februar 2012)

Oha
Welchen Teil bist du denn schon gefahren, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2012)

Die SW wollte ich bei besseren Wetter mal als Mehr Tages Etappen Tour fahren mit Eigenversorgung.

Wie ist den so die Streckenbeschaffenheit?


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. Februar 2012)

markus182 schrieb:


> Oha
> Welchen Teil bist du denn schon gefahren, wenn ich fragen darf?



Iserlohn - Sundern - Arnsberg und Olsberg bis kurz vor Marsberg.

Der Anteil an Singletrails ist verblüffend hoch, der Anteil an Wanderern verblüffend niedrig, da war ich angenehm überrascht.

Wenn man nach Arnsberg abfährt, gibts nen schönen Singletrail namens "Jägerspfad". Da lohnt es sich, mal kurz von der Waldroute abzuweichen.

Es gibt auch noch nen weiteren fetten Weg namens "Sauerland-Höhenflug" weiter südlich, der kommt diesen Sommer auch nochmal unter die Räder.

Die ausgeschilderten Strecken der Bike Arena sind vorwiegend nur langweilige Forstwege. Fand ich gar nicht toll.

Rothaarsteig ist auch schön zu fahren. Musste zum Start zwar bis Dillenburg ein paar Euro über dein NRW Ticket hinaus, aber das lohnt sich. Bin den letztes Jahr über Ostern gefahren - mit verblüffend wenigen Wanderern auf der Strecke.


----------

